# Luke Beard Bottle ~  Info Needed Please



## NewbieBottler (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi!  I wondered if anyone had any info on this bottle which stands
 6 3/4" high and is a moss green.  It is embossed on front:  Luke Beard
 Howard Street Boston.  The back is embossed with a raised star and "This
 Bottle Never Sold".  It has a great iron pontil with lots of residue on bottom.
 The top unfortunately has some issues as some thirsty person took some
 serious chips out of lip.  []  Is this a water / mineral springs bottle?  Anyone
 know anything about Luke Beard or if this item is rare?  Thanks for any help
 you can give me. []


----------



## woody (Feb 28, 2006)

I believe it is the same company as Beard and Fairbanks, if my memory serves me correct.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/GREEN-BOSTON-BLOB-TOP-SODA-BOTTLE-FAIRBANKS-BEARD_W0QQitemZ6217471071QQcategoryZ1350QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 28, 2006)

Think you are right Woody, I have seen similar early aqua Fairbanks & Beard Boston squats too. Here is a picture of a stoneware FAIRBANKS & BEARD I dug here in Bath, Maine. Guessing it was from Boston although it doesn't say.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 28, 2006)

Closeup of embossing.

 Cliff


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 28, 2006)

Not a rare bottle. I sold a couple in the past year. The last was perfect condition never been buried bottle. Sold for $87.00. I thought was a fair price.


----------



## NewbieBottler (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi ~  Thanks everybody.  Is this a mineral water, soda or
 beer bottle do you suppose?  Thanks again!  []


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 28, 2006)

Given the shortness, color and being a Squat type I would bet on Beer. If I was the betting type.


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 28, 2006)

I think it's a beer, I have one that I got for $75 in perfect condition, and it sounds like that's about the going rate.

 Sean


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Sean,

 My diving buddy found a cobalt blue, ten pin shaped "Luke Beard" in the River outside of Portsmouth.  He has been offered $400.00 for it.  A great looking bottle, just lying around on the bottom waiting for someone to pick it up, bring it home and keep it warm...[&:]

 Cliff, that's a nice stoneware piece.  I'll have to talk to you about some diving areas I want to check out up in your neck of the woods...[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## woody (Mar 1, 2006)

I found this price guide on Kovels website.

 (beer) luke beard,boston,smoky green,pontil $75.00 (1996) 

  (beer) fairbanks & beard,stoneware $50.00 (1996)


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Woody,

 Thanks for the info on the stoneware Fairbanks & Beard.

 Cliff


----------



## amblypygi (Mar 1, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  southern Maine diver
> 
> My diving buddy found a cobalt blue, ten pin shaped "Luke Beard" in the River outside of Portsmouth.  He has been offered $400.00 for it.  ...


 
 Whoa! They're all good, but that was an *especially* good dive []

 The ten pins are generally worth more, but I've never heard of one in cobalt. He definitely shouldn't take 400; I've seen a teal one sell for 500. I dug a deep aqua ten-pin that I've never gotten a value for, but I can't seem to sell off the good ones anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter [8D]

 Sean


----------



## woody (Mar 1, 2006)

Your welcome, Cliff.
 I've dug some in the past and I believe there are alot of variations of the Fairbanks & Beard and I recollect a Boyd & Beard, also.


----------



## NewbieBottler (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Woody for the Kovel's price guide info.  []
 Thanks Road Dog and Sean for clarification on the type of
 bottle this is.

 I wonder how mine will do on eBay with the chippy mouth.
 It also has a couple of teeny spots that are white and a bit
 rough.  Are these what is called a potstone?  

 I can't find a definition of potstone anywhere ... is it an actual stone or
 non-glass piece that got mixed into the glass and leaves a
 small indentation that is off-color? [8|]

 Thanks!


----------

